# Great Lakes Outdoor Sectionals



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

good luck to all that are going.

to all the buckeyes, shoot em up.


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

anyone hear or have any scores?


----------



## r49740 (Dec 7, 2006)

Cant remember all scores or names, but first place for the male freestyle was won by a guy from Ontario that lit it up for a 556 in the field round part on day 1. Ended with a 1391. Not too far behind was Skip with a total for the weekend of 1384 to take 2nd place. I ended in third with a 1378 and 4th place was only 3 points behind that. Close field this year. Ohio had all 5 archers that went in the top 8 after day 1. 

The course was awesome with a few targets at appx. a 15 degree angle... up and down. Fantastic club, great range, and great time. They will have it there next 2 years as well. All should consider adding it to the calendar as it will be the week after fathers day next year.


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

awesome job guys.
:darkbeer: for all of yas


hopefully, i can get that silly j o b thing straightened out to participate next year.


----------



## TH30060X (Jan 7, 2006)

That was one awesome place to shoot my first complete field round. I'm happy with my score. Most importantly, I learned a lot off of other archers, and I got to shoot with some great people. I had a great time


----------



## r49740 (Dec 7, 2006)

I do believe all 5 OH shooters stayed in the top 8 for the final standings. Good shooting group this past weekend. I agree with Tony.. awesome course. For anyone that decided not to go missed out if they have never shot there before. Club stated they will have new bales for next years event as well which was the only flaw in the whole tournament. 

We are doing the FITA Field at Punderson this weekend Tony if you have interest in shooting that. The first day is unknown yardage, but the distance has to stay in a certain range based on the target size. Its also a two day event with the second day being the known distance. Its a decent course, not as good as what you just saw still not bad. I'm not sure who else is going but if you wanted to shoot let me know and I'll wait to get grouped up with you if you like.


----------



## TH30060X (Jan 7, 2006)

Oh man, I appreciate the invite, but I already have prior commitments.


----------



## ROSKO P (Mar 2, 2009)

I am assumming the winner was from Ontario, Canada. How can someone win, who is from outside of the sectional boundaries? Wouldn't he be a visitor or a guest.


----------



## r49740 (Dec 7, 2006)

Yes that was the winner of the Adult Male Freestyle. Not sure what the rules are, just know he had highest score. Shot great.


----------



## FiFi (Dec 4, 2002)

he needs to be an NFAA member through Michigan to participate for awards, he and several of us ventured over for the weekend


----------



## r49740 (Dec 7, 2006)

Either way, we all shot the same targets, same footing, same lighting, etc. He opened the door for a few of us to have potential to catch up with a little brain let down, but we didn't take advantage of it anyways. Seems like he earned 1st to me whether from Canada or US.


----------



## TH30060X (Jan 7, 2006)

Does anyone know if there going to host any more shoots this year? That's one place is go back to again before next year for the outdoor sectionals.


----------



## JPE (Feb 1, 2004)

TH30060X said:


> Does anyone know if there going to host any more shoots this year? That's one place is go back to again before next year for the outdoor sectionals.


http://www.washtenawsportsmansclub.org/ranges/archery/league.html

I don't see anything on their schedule. Could be worth a call or email though.

Was nice shooting with you Tony. I imagine it's going to take a little more effort to hang with you once you get a few more rounds under your belt.


----------



## TH30060X (Jan 7, 2006)

Thanks Jeremy. It was a good time. But yeah, I definitely learned a lot from you guys.


----------

